# The "Verdict" is in! Well almost...



## GSWho (Mar 23, 2012)

I have recently had the privilege to shoot the latest innovation from Alpine Archery and all I have to say is WOW! 







\
This Has to be One of the best Pieces of equipment to hit the market in Years. Almost no noise (bare) and dead in the hand. Light too.

If you have a chance, I suggest a test shoot. Guaranteed amazement.

Plus its backed by some of the best CS around.

P.S. It is still in production. The retail versions will be out in a couple of weeks. I will have mine by then!


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Did it have as much cam lean as the new 30" ATA silverado's? It has a similar ATA and a roller guard to boot.... I hope the cam lean isn't too bad. I really love the look of this bow and love Alpine's!


----------



## GSWho (Mar 23, 2012)

If the Bow is tuned properly there will be NO cam lean


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

Is the riser carbon fiber, or carbon fiber color?
I mean if is aluminum they why only offer it in carbon color.


----------



## mike 04 gt (Sep 2, 2009)

waiting on mine.


----------



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

You've probably already checked it out but it's carbon fiber color and it also comes in Mossy Oak infinity. Both colors are bad ass. I'll have one as soon as there available!


----------

